# DUAL BOOT windows 7+ubuntu 10.10



## root.king (Oct 13, 2011)

guys i am noob in ubuntu so plz help to installing it on my system.
I have disk partition like this
c:40gb (xp)
d:40gb
e:40gb(win 7)
f:40gb
and now i want to install ubuntu in drive c: and want to remove xp,today when i tried to format and install ubuntu its saying 'no root specified' i'm unclear what's that so plz help


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

Read from Reply no. 4 onwards=
[ubuntu] Ubuntu, XP Dual Boot Error "No root directory is specified." Help Please!!! - Ubuntu Forums


> Depending...
> If the partition already exists, in the installer in step 4 you need to use Manual, then in the list of partitions click each one by one, then the button Change on the bottom of the screen. You will need to change from Not Used (which is the default) into:
> 
> For /
> ...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 13, 2011)

@op to install Ubuntu or any Linux properly u mainly need to create 3 partitions first \root 100MB size, then second swap double the size of ur physical ram, third the ext3/4 filesystem partition

BTW if u remove the c drive u will also loose the win7  better install it in another drive


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 13, 2011)

Try using Wubi.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 13, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Try using Wubi.



oh NO, you DONT.



kiranbhat said:


> guys i am noob in ubuntu so plz help to installing it on my system.
> I have disk partition like this
> c:40gb (xp)
> d:40gb
> ...



step 1. if you have a live cd/dvd, run it and post a screen shot of the program "gparted"
step 2. post here and wait for info.

if you awnt any help at any step, do tell.


----------



## root.king (Oct 13, 2011)

after installation of ubuntu on drive c:
windows7 is displaying
'ntldr' missing so i had
removed ubuntu and
freshly installed win7 i
lost whole 5 hours
becoz of ubuntu it sucks..



mithun_mrg said:


> @op to install Ubuntu or any Linux properly u mainly need to create 3 partitions first \root 100MB size, then second swap double the size of ur physical ram, third the ext3/4 filesystem partition
> 
> BTW if u remove the c drive u will also loose the win7  better install it in another drive



u are right bro ,i have to add another hdd to my system.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 13, 2011)

no, bro, you suck.
did you ask for help before foolishly reinstalling everything?

dont say ubuntu sucks because you were dumb enough to wipe out the bootloader by your lack of knowledge.

next time, keep a win7 recovery disc handy, and 


Spoiler



DONT INSTALL GRUB TO THE MBR, DAMMIT.



and change your psu, it might blow up any minute.


----------



## root.king (Oct 13, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> no, bro, you suck.
> did you ask for help before foolishly reinstalling everything?
> 
> dont say ubuntu sucks because you were dumb enough to wipe out the bootloader by your lack of knowledge.
> ...



why psu?...

thanx guys for replying and plz help to improve my knoledge on ubuntu so plz tell sum ubuntu networking guides books


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 13, 2011)

@op u got me wrong by another drive i meant a free partition in ur exising HDD but if ur planning to install ubuntu for learning purpose then best is try with vmware player
 what sort of networking u need to set up on ubuntu


----------



## root.king (Oct 13, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> @op u got me wrong by another drive i meant a free partition in ur exising HDD but if ur planning to install ubuntu for learning purpose then best is try with vmware player
> what sort of networking u need to set up on ubuntu



bro sorry ,missly i told networking installed ubuntu just for a try so i need a ubuntu guide so plz tell some e-books or pdf links.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 14, 2011)

u can acees free documents & training here
Support | Ubuntu


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 14, 2011)

@kiranbhat,
buddy, FIRST of all, give us a screenshot of your hard disk in GPARTED program.
do you have a live disc of ubuntu or not?

please answer my previous questions

also, have a look at this thread : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/139435-boot-problem.html


----------



## root.king (Oct 15, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> @kiranbhat,
> buddy, FIRST of all, give us a screenshot of your hard disk in GPARTED program.
> do you have a live disc of ubuntu or not?
> 
> ...



ya ,
i have ubuntu 8.10 and 10.10 live dvd

and bro i got that i have formated 'boot loader'

but y could we cant install it like xp+win7 as we normally do
in c: xp and in d: win7

y it need 'ext2' or ext4 file system
for wt purpose it is used, 
and y to use 'swap' when we have 'ram'
please answer.........


----------



## root.king (Oct 17, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> @kiranbhat,
> buddy, FIRST of all, give us a screenshot of your hard disk in GPARTED program.
> do you have a live disc of ubuntu or not?
> 
> ...



SUPERB links bro thats are all nice to learn on 'linux'
i think you are 'guru' in ubuntu or in linux.... Can i took screen shoot in windows or in linux


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 17, 2011)

sorry for the late reply, im working on the answers, wait a bit, plz

STEP 1

download :
parted magic *dl.dropbox.com/u/10573557/pmagic-4.5.iso
Using Parted Magic an Introduction
how to use it.

i assume you have a working dvd/cd writer and a blank disc.

ok lets finish this today, i need some more details(if in doubt, refer to the site above, it has pic links)
1. burn and boot from parted magic live disk (i assume it is live)
2. go to Roxterm terminal (alt-f2, or ctrl-t)
3. type "fdisk -l" (smallcaps, that one is "L")
4. grab screenshot
5. run "gparted"
6. grab screenshot
7. post screenshots here

^^ i *need* to have those screenies so that i know how your disk is arranged. it wont do to have accidentally deleted your data due to wrong info, right?




> and bro i got that i have formated 'boot loader'


i have no idea... never heard of a formatted bootloader


> but y could we cant install it like xp+win7 as we normally do
> in c: xp and in d: win7


yes, thats how we do it, but in a slightly different way.


> y it need 'ext2' or ext4 file system
> for wt purpose it is used,


FAT32 and NTFS is filesystem used by windows, linux uses EXT2,3 and 4 in the same way, and ext4 is far better than ntfs, imho.


> and y to use 'swap' when we have 'ram'
> please answer.........


swap is the virtual memory/page file/swap space for storing the excess data of a program.

like you run a game, like crysis, to save ram, the game will only load the required files into ram, and put the rest, like end game video, cutscenes etc on the swap space, so that they are loaded when required.

swap is also used for storing system state information when you hibernate or put the computer to sleep.

any other questions? 



kiranbhat said:


> SUPERB links bro thats are all nice to learn on 'linux'
> i think you are 'guru' in ubuntu or in linux.... Can i took screen shoot in windows or in linux



thanks, but a guru can also be a learner. there are still a lot of things i dont know about linux.

also, im more of a bootloader guru, instead of linux guru


----------

